# Trailer Suggestions... 5 or 6 Horse



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

I would check your local craigslist, they usually have some nice trailers for cheap. Also Tacktrader.com works well.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I found ours through horsetrailerworld.com
I notice many dealers place their trade in's on there. Individuals too.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Just look at web-sites were people sell there trailers sorry im not that much help.


----------

